
An Emacs major mode for Hledger - sriharis
https://github.com/narendraj9/hledger-mode
======
gjstein
Ledger and the accompanying Emacs major mode are both written and maintained
by Emacs maintainer John Wiegley. I use both to manage my finances. I'd love
to hear about Hledger though; can someone tell me why I might switch to using
this?

~~~
BeetleB
hledger is mostly compatible with ledger. It's fairly mature and has been
around for a long time.

They have a comparison on their site:

[https://github.com/simonmichael/hledger/wiki/FAQ#features](https://github.com/simonmichael/hledger/wiki/FAQ#features)

It also has a nice web interface out of the box:

[http://hledger.org/hledger-web.html](http://hledger.org/hledger-web.html)

The author of hledger is also behind the plain text accounting site:

[https://plaintextaccounting.org/](https://plaintextaccounting.org/)

For me, the primary benefit is I could build hledger but not ledger. I don't
know if they've fixed it, but building ledger was not easy.

------
tangue
If you don't know hledger I highly recommend this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjoCNRpLanY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjoCNRpLanY)
(Conquering Your Finances with Emacs and Ledger)

------
Slump
This my first time seeing Hledger let alone the Emacs integration so thanks
for posting this. I've previously used and.co for tracking work, costs and
invoicing for some simple contract work but the idea of having a plain text
alternative that I can work in Emacs with is worth investigating.

~~~
cup-of-tea
There is also ledger which already has an emacs mode. I'm not sure what the
advantages of hledger are.

